
DarkMindFX – economic data provider for retail traders - DarkMindFX
http://www.darkmindfx.com
======
DarkMindFX
DarkMindFX - a "Bloomberg" service for retail traders and financial analysts.

We are brings the power of fundamental data to retail Forex/Stocks trader and
analysts by aggregating and providing the official economical information from
around the world. DarkMindFX uses official data sources in order to aggregate
data and help to integrating it right into the terminals. Our solution
providers simple, plug-n-play solutions for all major trading platform -
MetaTrader, cTrader and NinjaTrader.

DarkMindFX gives and ability to use an information such as Commitment Of
Traders (COT) reports, U.S. economic data, data from OECD database and many
more to come. Traders and analysts can easily install and start using the
charts and indicators in their every day analysis, trading and automated
strategies.

We are constantly increasing the number of data sources and indicators
provided by our platform. Join thousands of traders using our free indicators
package - download the free Beta version!

